# Found this thought it was kinda funny



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

"Turbo Blow Off Simulator For Retard Posers" 

http://www.034motorsport.com/turboc...-off-simulator-for-retard-posers-p-20089.html

"NOTE - IF YOU ARE STUPID ENOUGH TO BUY THIS, WE WILL CHARGE YOUR CREDIT CARD AND NEVER SHIP YOUR ORDER AS WE WOULDN'T BE CAUGHT DEAD STOCKING SUCH A RIDICULOUS PRODUCT AT OUR FACILITY"

One of the reasons I love the guys over at 034, ha ha.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

check the ad for the HKS BOV


----------

